# chicken pox?? Pics included



## tashantx (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I don't even know why I'm asking ....Both of my boys have a similar bumpy rash on their bodies. My 10 year old got them first but very very mild (he was vaccinated) . My 20 m/o also developed the same bumps. What is making me unsure is that the bumps aren't getting very crusty,they are getting a small scab but not the oozy crusty mess you see in most of the images on the internet. What is making me think they are c/p is well they both have the same bumps (bug bites we'd all have) ds# 2 sleeps with us so it's unlikely a bug was in our bed and ds#1's bed but never got dh or myself. Also, ds#2 has a few in his mouth. They both have more of them than yesterday and both have dots that seem to be in different phases. This is not the best set of pics, but maybe someone has seen a mild case like this and can tell me what they think. ds#2 is still b/f which is why he may have gotten a seemingly mild case right?
Thanks.
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...pie_01/033.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...pie_01/032.jpg
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...e_01/028-1.jpg


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

They don't look like CP to me. Only time will tell though.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

The pictures are a bit fuzzy, but I think it does look like CP.
My youngest just had a very mild case, and his never got oozy either.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

My pox looked like this exactly. I had about 8 bumps on my trunk. my mom took me to the pedi and he confirmed.


----------



## o'smom (Nov 20, 2001)

Both of my kids got cp 2 wks apart -- the rash looks exactly like theirs did at the beginning. Can't comment on the non-crusty part, though, since my dc had the classic.


----------



## tashantx (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks, we are getting a touch of ooze and the dots are multiplying and some are actually scabbing. I'd say I'm 90% sure, especially with the confirmations of others looking the same.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is a photo progression of DD's first chickenpox spot.

The first day or two of spots were the worst ones that blistered and crusted. The spots that showed up in following days didn't get as severe and went away first.

Hope your DC are comfortable! Oatmeal baths and homeopathic Rhus Tox were the best for us.


----------



## tashantx (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Here is a photo progression of DD's first chickenpox spot.

The first day or two of spots were the worst ones that blistered and crusted. The spots that showed up in following days didn't get as severe and went away first.

Hope your DC are comfortable! Oatmeal baths and homeopathic Rhus Tox were the best for us.

I may have to look into rhus tox, dh hasn't got off in time to make the health food store,and I can imagine me haulin these boys in myself,







. thanks for ur concern.


----------

